# Learning to suppress hunger (prepping experiment)



## TG

Many people find this topic insane and unnecessary these days since we're always surrounded by food. 
I remember doing well on one meal per day (dinner) for a few months immediately after Soviet Union fell (I was 13 at the time) in order to stretch our food supplies. I haven't thought of those times in a long while until last year I stumbled onto a term "one meal per day", it's a type of diet.
I don't need to diet or lose weight but it brought a lot of memories of my family members doing just that, obviously not for dieting purposes.

If you're curious, please Google "one meal per day" diet, it basically teaches you how to control the feeling of hunger and surprisingly offers a few great health benefits.

So around 3 months ago I decided to give this (prepper experiment!) a try to see if I can do it again and was curious how I would feel. I started gradually over a 2 week period making my meals smaller and smaller, then skipping breakfast and eventually skipping lunch, just drinking water when I can and having a high protein vegetarian meal (legumes, grains, local veg and greens, nothing imported). Once in a while I'd eat freshly-caught fish, never from grocery store.
Three months later, I'm still at it and I actually feel great.
I had to briefly interrupt my experiment for a couple of family get-togethers where everyone is forced to eat and drink vodka (Cossacks! haha) or once in a while I have a beer in the middle of the day with a friend, but I continued with this immediately afterwards. Each of my meals is around 1,000 calories or less, keeps me going ALL DAY.

In 3 months, thankfully I only lost 4lb but gained a much better muscle tone, I'm still very high energy as always, and have a lot more stamina for sports and other things. The feeling of hunger between meals completely disappeared, my body stopped giving me signals to remind me to eat, just to drink water. I feel a lot more mentally allert and focused and surprisingly require less sleep. Also my taste buds changed, the flavour and even scent of food ingredients seems a lot stronger, I kind of love this "side effect" the most, I need a lot less chilli peppers in my food now.
Another thing I did was see my Dr for my complete physical a little while ago, got all the usual exams and tests, all of my results are totally normal, she says I'm one of her healthiest patients (No, didn't tell my Dr about the one meal per day experiment, I don't need to get yelled at! lol)).

I'm not suggesting anyone here gives it a try but I'm glad I did, it's something to keep in mind when considering your food preps and wondering if you have enough per day. 

I was worried about sharing this for obvious reasons but I think I can handle all the jokes you might want to throw in my direction and 3 months is a good amount of time for an experiment like this 

I might continue, I have no reason not to but it won't be rigit, I'll still enjoy good times with family and friends in between.

(Sorry for my English grammar)


----------



## Denton

I've heard of this diet. Read good things about it, as a matter of fact.

To the hunger point, it is a real, internal receptor, but controlling the body is the issue. Conditioning the mind and body should be done, anyway, and will be easier done when times are good.


----------



## stevekozak

So, for three months you were consuming 1000 or less calories a day and only lost 4 pounds? What was your activity level? The human body, at rest consumes about that in a day. Are you sure about your calculations?


----------



## TG

stevekozak said:


> So, for three months you were consuming 1000 or less calories a day and only lost 4 pounds? What was your activity level? The human body, at rest consumes about that in a day. Are you sure about your calculations?


Yes, absolutely. I exercise 3-5 times per week and take nightly walks. Everyone loses weight in different ways, all depends on your chemistry.

PS I'm not a nutritionist nor I claim any medical knowledge. I do some strength training, my muscle tone is a lot better, maybe part of the mass I kept is muscle, I'm not sure.


----------



## Prepared One

I grew up poor so we skipped meals frequently. Your body does adjust and if I had to do it again I suppose I could. At this moment however, I love food to much to go on that kind of program. I want my blackened chicken pasta, spaghetti, steak and potatoes, lasagna, hamburgers, and pizza. Alas, all in moderation of course. Once I hit 40 along with high blood pressure has forced me to watch the weight.


----------



## huntntrap

I used to have a high paced job where I wouldn't stop for lunch and rarely ate breakfast. I was only eating one meal a day and will concur with TG. I was healthier, in better shape, and had much more energy through out the day. 
I am at a new job now and have been eating 3 meals a day. I feel more lethargic, need coffee or other caffeine to stay alert through out the day, and have waaaay less energy or motivation.

It is natural to feel hunger but it is an excellent exercise in will power to be able to suppress the feeling.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

huntntrap said:


> I used to have a high paced job where I wouldn't stop for lunch and rarely ate breakfast. I was only eating one meal a day and will concur with TG. I was healthier, in better shape, and had much more energy through out the day.
> I am at a new job now and have been eating 3 meals a day. I feel more lethargic, need coffee or other caffeine to stay alert through out the day, and have waaaay less energy or motivation.
> 
> It is natural to feel hunger but it is an excellent exercise in will power to be able to suppress the feeling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I do still drink coffee but now instead of drinking it with almond milk, I drink it black and still enjoy lots of green tea.


----------



## yooper_sjd

about do this a few months a yr. I drink plenty of water, and coffee. Tend to not feel so hungry during the summer months when it is hot. But tend to eat more in the cooler months (winter). Guess it is genetic memory to fatten up for the cold stark not so plentiful winter months.


----------



## stevekozak

huntntrap said:


> I used to have a high paced job where I wouldn't stop for lunch and rarely ate breakfast. I was only eating one meal a day and will concur with TG. I was healthier, in better shape, and had much more energy through out the day.
> I am at a new job now and have been eating 3 meals a day. I feel more lethargic, need coffee or other caffeine to stay alert through out the day, and have waaaay less energy or motivation.
> 
> It is natural to feel hunger but it is an excellent exercise in will power to be able to suppress the feeling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


How many calories were you consuming in your one meal a day?


----------



## A Watchman

Sounds like a good preparedness experiment and learning experience. But are you sure you want to adopt this as a lifestyle? Indulgence will not always be an option.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Sounds like a good preparedness experiment and learning experience. But are you sure you want to adopt this as a lifestyle? Indulgence will not always be an option.


I honestly don't know, I don't feel deprived and it's going really well so far. I'm 5'8" and 126lb and healthy according to my Dr, I might increase my calories if I feel that I'm losing too much weight or feel different in the Winter months, I'll pay attention to my body as always.
There will be times when I will indulge more like my upcoming Paris trip in a couple of weeks, I will be cycling every day to explore the whole city for 5 days and probably drinking too much wine


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> I honestly don't know, I don't feel deprived and it's going really well so far. I'm 5'8" and 126lb and healthy according to my Dr, I might increase my calories if I feel that I'm losing too much weight or feel different in the Winter months, I'll pay attention to my body as always.
> There will be times when I will indulge more like my upcoming Paris trip in a couple of weeks, I will be cycling every day to explore the whole city for 5 days and probably drinking too much wine


Ok then ..... I can only hope that your feeding hubby on a regular basis, huh? :sad2:


----------



## TG

Forgot to add.. another side-effect is that I have a much lower tolerance for alcohol now, it takes me less than half a beer to feel buzzed, which is a bit embarrassing during the Cossack (Russian/Ukrainian) get togethers, vodka is a bit of a stretch now so I do have to make sure my zakuska is salted dried fish instead of mere pickles


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Ok then ..... I can only hope that your feeding hubby on a regular basis, huh? :sad2:


Oh I do haha 
He refuses to learn how to cook so he might die without me regularly feeding him lol


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Oh I do haha
> He refuses to learn how to cook so he might die without me regularly feeding him lol


Now .... if you woulda married a good ole' southern country boy, he would be cooking for you!


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Now .... if you woulda married a good ole' southern country boy, he would be cooking for you!


Not sure where you think the South is, but I guess Alabama isn't there.
Now, if you want us to grill every day, sure.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Now .... if you woulda married a good ole' southern country boy, he would be cooking for you!


Wow really? I have never been with a man who cooked for me, would love that.


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Wow really? I have never been with a man who cooked for me, would love that.


Psst .... you wouldn't be 5'8 and 126 lbs most likely .... oh well, huh?


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Psst .... you wouldn't be 5'8 and 126 lbs most likely .... oh well, huh?


haha I can still manage to be a healthy weight. There is NOTHING hotter than a man cooking for his woman. Damn, a man working hard in the kitchen is too much


----------



## stevekozak

TG said:


> Forgot to add.. another side-effect is that I have a much lower tolerance for alcohol now, it takes me less than half a beer to feel buzzed, which is a bit embarrassing during the Cossack (Russian/Ukrainian) get togethers, vodka is a bit of a stretch now so I do have to make sure my zakuska is salted dried fish instead of mere pickles


Sniff your черный хлеб and you will be ok!


----------



## Camel923

Very interesting TG.


----------



## TG

stevekozak said:


> Sniff your черный хлеб and you will be ok!


hahaha ну ты молодец! Обожаю черный хлеб, особенно с таранькой и чесноком, по Одесски :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Not sure where you think the South is, but I guess Alabama isn't there.
> Now, if you want us to grill every day, sure.


Dammit Denton .... lets get her south of the Mason Dixon line first, then we can squabble over who gets her! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Married and so are all of you lol


----------



## stevekozak

TG said:


> hahaha ну ты молодец! Обожаю черный хлеб, особенно с таранькой и чесноком, по Одесски :vs_laugh:


One of several things I fell in love with in Russia! I have not been back there in 9 years, but the smells are still in my head.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Dammit Denton .... lets get her south of the Mason Dixon line first, then we can squabble over who gets her! :tango_face_wink:


So, you are suggesting I'm up for a fourth whack at marriage? Seriously? Soberly? Lucidly?


----------



## Old SF Guy

for several years I was eating one meal a day. I work in a secure area and you had to do a ton of badging in and out then fight traffic to eat lunch. so I just skipped breakfast and lunch everyday....about 4 years..

what I found was very low energy levels...sustainable though...and steady weight...no loss.. I drank a lot of water to stave off hunger feelings and never gorged on the single meal. in stead, eating it over a longer period of time. which kept my stomach fairly small and led to less hunger pangs the next day.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Old SF Guy said:


> for several years I was eating one meal a day. I work in a secure area and you had to do a ton of badging in and out then fight traffic to eat lunch. so I just skipped breakfast and lunch everyday....about 4 years..
> 
> what I found was very low energy levels...sustainable though...and steady weight...no loss.. I drank a lot of water to stave off hunger feelings and never gorged on the single meal. in stead, eating it over a longer period of time. which kept my stomach fairly small and led to less hunger pangs the next day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Do you have a natural iron deficiency?


----------



## Old SF Guy

TG said:


> Do you have a natural iron deficiency?


not that I know of....but something's don't get as stiff as they used too....so could be....lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

Old SF Guy said:


> not that I know of....but something's don't get as stiff as they used too....so could be....lol.


Awww sorry to hear that


----------



## Old SF Guy

TG said:


> Awww sorry to hear that


It changed my metabolism significantly.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntntrap

stevekozak said:


> How many calories were you consuming in your one meal a day?


Probably about 2000 calories I was a labourer at the time and know what low calories will do to someone

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

stevekozak said:


> One of several things I fell in love with in Russia! I have not been back there in 9 years, but the smells are still in my head.


Tell me more about your trip 9 years ago.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

sounds like the trick to all this is having the unlimited supply of water to fill your stomach... which may be harder in SHTF


----------



## TG

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> sounds like the trick to all this is having the unlimited supply of water to fill your stomach... which may be harder in SHTF


I do not feel hunger any more so there is no need for a lot of water. I have one cup of black coffee and one cup of green tea, many a glass of water later.


----------



## AquaHull

I'm at the lots of water stage, it's replaced the lots of beer habit
Doc said quit drinking and eating like you're in college or you'll die.
That got my attention


----------



## stevekozak

TG said:


> Tell me more about your trip 9 years ago.


That trip was not very interesting, really. St Pete and Moscow. Good times with friends. Some of the other trips, in years prior, were more exciting. The first time I went was 97, and I got lost by myself in Moscow, at night, in early March...


----------



## Jackangus

TG said:


> Many people find this topic insane and unnecessary these days since we're always surrounded by food.
> I remember doing well on one meal per day (dinner) for a few months immediately after Soviet Union fell (I was 13 at the time) in order to stretch our food supplies. I haven't thought of those times in a long while until last year I stumbled onto a term "one meal per day", it's a type of diet.
> I don't need to diet or lose weight but it brought a lot of memories of my family members doing just that, obviously not for dieting purposes.
> 
> If you're curious, please Google "one meal per day" diet, it basically teaches you how to control the feeling of hunger and surprisingly offers a few great health benefits.
> 
> So around 3 months ago I decided to give this (prepper experiment!) a try to see if I can do it again and was curious how I would feel. I started gradually over a 2 week period making my meals smaller and smaller, then skipping breakfast and eventually skipping lunch, just drinking water when I can and having a high protein vegetarian meal (legumes, grains, local veg and greens, nothing imported). Once in a while I'd eat freshly-caught fish, never from grocery store.
> Three months later, I'm still at it and I actually feel great.
> I had to briefly interrupt my experiment for a couple of family get-togethers where everyone is forced to eat and drink vodka (Cossacks! haha) or once in a while I have a beer in the middle of the day with a friend, but I continued with this immediately afterwards. Each of my meals is around 1,000 calories or less, keeps me going ALL DAY.
> 
> In 3 months, thankfully I only lost 4lb but gained a much better muscle tone, I'm still very high energy as always, and have a lot more stamina for sports and other things. The feeling of hunger between meals completely disappeared, my body stopped giving me signals to remind me to eat, just to drink water. I feel a lot more mentally allert and focused and surprisingly require less sleep. Also my taste buds changed, the flavour and even scent of food ingredients seems a lot stronger, I kind of love this "side effect" the most, I need a lot less chilli peppers in my food now.
> Another thing I did was see my Dr for my complete physical a little while ago, got all the usual exams and tests, all of my results are totally normal, she says I'm one of her healthiest patients (No, didn't tell my Dr about the one meal per day experiment, I don't need to get yelled at! lol)).
> 
> I'm not suggesting anyone here gives it a try but I'm glad I did, it's something to keep in mind when considering your food preps and wondering if you have enough per day.
> 
> I was worried about sharing this for obvious reasons but I think I can handle all the jokes you might want to throw in my direction and 3 months is a good amount of time for an experiment like this
> 
> I might continue, I have no reason not to but it won't be rigit, I'll still enjoy good times with family and friends in between.
> 
> (Sorry for my English grammar)


Adult male needs between 2000 to 2500 calories per day. You have to lose 7700 calories to lose 2.2 pounds of fat. 
Even if your normal intake is 2000 calories per day, which is a small man, that means when you drop to 1000 calories you are negative 1000 calories, every 8 days you would lose a kg which is 2.2 pounds.
If you have a manual job and are doing exercise, you would lose the weight even quicker. 
There is no way you would only lose 4 pounds in three months living on 1000 calories per day. It is not healthy, you are starving yourself.
Also, you will lose muscle. Your body will burn fat and muscle consuming such a small amount of calories.

I have done many crash diets because of my boxing history, and the weight falls off you when you consume such a small calorie intake. I have done diets as low as 1000 calories a day before, and trained as well, and lost as much as 6 pounds in a week.
I was on a 1500 calories with exercise for two months, and lost 26 pounds.

You must have your numbers wrong, or you eating way more than you think.


----------



## TG

Jackangus said:


> Adult male needs between 2000 to 2500 calories per day. You have to lose 7700 calories to lose 2.2 pounds of fat.
> Even if your normal intake is 2000 calories per day, which is a small man, that means when you drop to 1000 calories you are negative 1000 calories, every 8 days you would lose a kg which is 2.2 pounds.
> If you have a manual job and are doing exercise, you would lose the weight even quicker.
> There is no way you would only lose 4 pounds in three months living on 1000 calories per day. It is not healthy, you are starving yourself.
> Also, you will lose muscle. Your body will burn fat and muscle consuming such a small amount of calories.
> 
> I have done many crash diets because of my boxing history, and the weight falls off you when you consume such a small calorie intake. I have done diets as low as 1000 calories a day before, and trained as well, and lost as much as 6 pounds in a week.
> I was on a 1500 calories with exercise for two months, and lost 26 pounds.
> 
> You must have your numbers wrong, or you eating way more than you think.


It's exactly as I wrote. I've never done diets.


----------



## Jackangus

TG said:


> It's exactly as I wrote. I've never done diets.


Only eating 1000 calories a day is a diet. Your eating less than you should.
It's just not possible buddy. Unless you have some medical thing where you retain lots of water, but even then, you would still lose more weight than 4 pounds.
You will be doing more damage to your body than good only eating 1000 calories a day.


----------



## TG

Jackangus said:


> Only eating 1000 calories a day is a diet. Your eating less than you should.
> It's just not possible buddy. Unless you have some medical thing where you retain lots of water, but even then, you would still lose more weight than 4 pounds.
> You will be doing more damage to your body than good only eating 1000 calories a day.


Thanks for the concern


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## TG

@AquaHull :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

Jeez, with the calorie counting stuff!

Who really counts calories? People eat. Can you operate off of one meal a day? Yes. People do that, and they thrive. Me? I'm a paleo kinda guy. I may eat once a day or I might eat four times a day, or I may eat nuts and seeds all day. It all depends on what I am doing, but to me, steering away from sugar, grains, processed "food" and most legumes is the main thing. Do I count a single calorie? Nope. 

Rather than trying to pick apart something someone is doing that is not "normal," I'd suggest looking at what is called normal, and then look at the condition of the "normal" American. Half of the TV commercials are either about some diet product or some drug you should ask your doctor if you need.

Diabetes, heart disease, cancer and obesity are running rampant in the West. Whether you eat one time a day or several small meals a day, knock of processed foods and sugar, and see how you feel a month from now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The average American eats way too much. Myself included.
Simply eating smaller portions will, in the long run, reduce your appetite.

Avoid any fast food. The fast food business resisted posting calorie counts on their menus for a good reason. They don't want the public to know how bad the heart clogging crap they are selling really is.

Simply eat rice and veggies in a greater proportion than beef, potatoes and gravy. You are not going to die if you don't eat meat at every meal.

I'm with ya, TG. I proved this type of diet to myself in the 1980's.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> The average American eats way too much. Myself included.
> Simply eating smaller portions will, in the long run, reduce your appetite.
> 
> Avoid any fast food. The fast food business resisted posting calorie counts on their menus for a good reason. They don't want the public to know how bad the heart clogging crap they are selling really is.
> 
> Simply eat rice and veggies in a greater proportion than beef, potatoes and gravy. You are not going to die if you don't eat meat at every meal.
> 
> I'm with ya, TG. I proved this type of diet to myself in the 1980's.


Yeah, RPD, call me out after my sermon. I had steak, potatoes and gravy, today. On the up side, it wasn't processed food (which includes fast foods).


----------



## Redneck

I've lost 60 lbs since Thanksgiving, by mainly eating one meal a day... dinner. Now most folks would say lunch should be the biggest meal but I find as long as I'm busy, I can ignore the hunger of the mind. At night, I slow down so that is when I eat. I used to eat a big unhealthy fast food breakfast & a big unhealthy fast food lunch on work days. Now I don't. Maybe an orange or a peanut butter sandwich. I no longer drink calories, so no milk, booze, juice, soda, etc. Now I just drink water & lots of green tea... both hot & iced. I keep a gallon pitcher in the refrigerator at all times, sweetened a bit with Stevia. 

I have found there are two hungers... of the body & the mind. The mind is what makes us think we are hungry & what makes us eat more than our body needs. I fight with my mind daily. I shoot for 1500 calories a day.


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Wow really? I have never been with a man who cooked for me, would love that.


The men in my family love to cook. My dad was an incredible cook who specialized in Cajun cooking. I do most of the cooking at home now that our kids are gone. My two boys also are good cooks with the youngest doing all the cooking for his wife. He is a master cook. We all love food & we three boys do a yearly trip to New Orleans to experience the great food. No more French Quarter, bars & naked dancers... just food nowadays. Going again in October.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Yeah, RPD, call me out after my sermon. I had steak, potatoes and gravy, today. On the up side, it wasn't processed food (which includes fast foods).


I actually was typing that as you posted. You had not posted when I started, but since I type with just one finger, it takes me a little longer than the average bear. :vs_lol:

(For you young'uns, Yogi Bear was always saying to his side kick, BooBoo, that he was "smarter than the average bear")


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I actually was typing that as you posted. You had not posted when I started, but since I type with just one finger, it takes me a little longer than the average bear. :vs_lol:
> 
> (For you young'uns, Yogi Bear was always saying to his side kick, BooBoo, that he was "smarter than the average bear")


I like to think of myself as your BooBoo. I'll keep an eye out for Ranger Smith!


----------



## TG

******* said:


> I've lost 60 lbs since Thanksgiving, by mainly eating one meal a day... dinner. Now most folks would say lunch should be the biggest meal but I find as long as I'm busy, I can ignore the hunger of the mind. At night, I slow down so that is when I eat. I used to eat a big unhealthy fast food breakfast & a big unhealthy fast food lunch on work days. Now I don't. Maybe an orange or a peanut butter sandwich. I no longer drink calories, so no milk, booze, juice, soda, etc. Now I just drink water & lots of green tea... both hot & iced. I keep a gallon pitcher in the refrigerator at all times, sweetened a bit with Stevia.
> 
> I have found there are two hungers... of the body & the mind. The mind is what makes us think we are hungry & what makes us eat more than our body needs. I fight with my mind daily. I shoot for 1500 calories a day.


60!! Congrats!


----------



## TG

An example of one of my big bowl meals, there's also a green leafy salad with walnuts on the side. Lots of different spices.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> The men in my family love to cook. My dad was an incredible cook who specialized in Cajun cooking. I do most of the cooking at home now that our kids are gone. My two boys also are good cooks with the youngest doing all the cooking for his wife. He is a master cook. We all love food & we three boys do a yearly trip to New Orleans to experience the great food. No more French Quarter, bars & naked dancers... just food nowadays. Going again in October.


If I ever do the marriage thing again, I'll look for a Southern farmer who loves to cook :vs_laugh:, sexiest thing ever!


----------



## TG

Guys, watch "Forks Over Knives" on Netflix, cool documentary.


----------



## 23897

TG said:


> If I ever do the marriage thing again, I'll look for a Southern farmer who loves to cook :vs_laugh:, sexiest thing ever!


Can I put a bid in too for Scotland? I took cookery courses for my resettlement when I retired from the military. I love cooking (but don't tell the guys around here).

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## TG

fangfarrier said:


> Can I put a bid in too for Scotland? I took cookery courses for my resettlement when I retired from the military. I love cooking (but don't tell the guys around here).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


You guys are hilarious, this forum needs more women!

If you're still around next year, I'll ask questions about Northern Scotland, will be spending a week exploring the coast on my own, would love more info when the time comes.


----------



## Knotacare

I took several escape & evasion , survival schools in the Navy. They all involved no food to speak of , but you had water. After a week or so you can survive on small portions of food. Protein & fat become very valued if you have a low fat body mass & if you don't you soon will. As Americans we eat way to much food & most consume mostly bad stuff. Young lady you are right on target & I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> Guys, watch "Forks Over Knives" on Netflix, cool documentary.


Will do. I'm a proponent of getting processed food out of my diet. Helps that we live pretty far out in the country, so it is not convenient to go out to eat. We don't purchase pre-made, processed meals but only buy or use fresh ingredients. There is still lots of chemicals in our "fresh" meat & foods from the store, but that is still better to eat than processed food & fast food. A fair amount of the food we eat comes from our farmstead, so I know it is healthy.

My wife is a teacher & I'm amazed at all the emotional issues with the kids of today. Also amazed how developed young girls are at way too early an age. 12 year old kids look like women now. I am 100% certain all these issues are because of what these kids eat. Not only is their diet way too heavy in fat and low on nutrition, but it is also contaminated by chemicals & hormones. When I grew up, there was basically no fast food & little processed food. Our moms cooked fresh food from the store or from the gardens.

I grow apples, among other things, and have around 150 trees. I know from experience it is almost impossible to produce a big, beautiful shinny apple like y'all purchase in the stores without using MASSIVE amounts of chemicals... which I don't. Apples are easily attacked by all sorts of fungus and other diseases. Most don't impact the apple in any way except for cosmetically. The problem is, shoppers of today would not purchase an apple with these "imperfections". Most modern apples in the stores are not bred for taste but for appearance. My apples, and the apples our forefathers ate were not things of beauty but were oh so flavorful. Every region had their own varieties best suited for that specific climate. I have recently pulled out over half my trees & am replanting, or grafting over, to the varieties I've found that work well in my climate with minimal or no spray. So next time you purchase a big, beautiful, flawless apple, stop to consider how much chemical was sprayed on that apple to make it look like that. Me, I'll eat my ugly apples that taste amazing & have very minimal chemical applied.


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> I have one cup of black coffee and one cup of green tea, many a glass of water later.


You familiar with Mellow Monk green teas? I'm drinking a glass of Top Leaf right now at work. I also like Shaded Leaf & will soon try some others.
Mellow Monk, sourcing single-estate curated Japanese green tea directly from independent artisans


----------



## TG

@******* , I hardly ever buy my veggies and fruit at a grocery store, I chose to support two different small family-owned farms outside the city, the food they grow is bursting with flavour, everything tastes and smells exactly as it should.
I have two daughters, ages 9 and 12, my older daughter tells me that she is the only girl in her class that hasn't yet had her period and doesn't need a bra, she still has a normal 12 year-old body, definitely thanks to her diet. Almost complete lack of grocery store food. Unlike myself, my kids are omnivores, I also buy all of their meat, eggs, dairy and honey from the two farms I mentioned. The scent of that fresh goat's milk is just incredible.

My aunt back home has a few fruit trees, her apples and pears are tiny and a bit spotted but the flavour is absolutely incredible.

I visit grocery stores for organic tofu (which will soon be buying it from another local farmer who makes it), avocados, mangos.. a few imported things I still enjoy.


----------



## TG

Hmm I do not know which type of Green Tea I'm drinking, I just know it's organically grown. My mom dumped a bag of it on my kitchen counter, her Japanese friend shared some with her. It has a really unique aroma but I wasn't able to get a straight answer of what type it is..
My mom's reply: "Drink, it's good, would I give you something that will give you cancer?"... that's my mother haha



******* said:


> You familiar with Mellow Monk green teas? I'm drinking a glass of Top Leaf right now at work. I also like Shaded Leaf & will soon try some others.
> Mellow Monk, sourcing single-estate curated Japanese green tea directly from independent artisans


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> My mom's reply: "Drink, it's good, would I give you something that will give you cancer?"... that's my mother haha


Smart mom. From the American Institute for Cancer Research:
*
Green Tea

Since ancient times, tea has been used as both beverage and medicine. Both black and green teas contain numerous active ingredients, including polyphenols and flavonoids, which are potent antioxidants.

One class of flavonoids called catechins has recently become the focus of widespread study for their anti-cancer potential. Tea is the best source of catechins in the human diet, and green tea contains about three times the quantity of catechins found in black tea.

In laboratory studies, green tea has been shown to slow or completely prevent cancer developent in colon, liver, breast and prostate cells. Other studies involving green tea have shown similar protective effects in tissues of the lung, skin and digestive tract.

Studies that track the diets of human subjects over several years (particularly studies conducted in Asia, where green tea consumption is common) have also associated regular usage of green tea with lower risk for bladder, colon, stomach, pancreatic and esophageal cancers.*

Follows is a description of their Shaded Leaf tea:

*Shaded Leaf™ is our most premium green tea - a fukamushi kabusecha ("deep-steamed covered tea"). A few weeks before harvest, the tea plants are shaded with a woven covering that blocks out much of the sunlight. This stimulates the plants to produce extra catechins, including superhealthy EGCG. After harvest, the leaves are steamed longer than usual (fukamushi). The result is an exqusite, wonderfully complex flavor profile, with overtones of berry and melon and a fresh, vibrant aroma.

Shaded Leaf™ won 2nd place in its class in the 2013 North American Tea Championship and also won 3rd place in the 2012 competition.*


----------



## TG

Great info, thanks @*******


----------



## AquaHull

Just did a 1050 calorie/62 carb day yesterday. I did not feel hungry.
Oatmeal for morning, ChitFast shake for lunch, lb of salmon for dinner
1/2 Chit Fast shake @ 10 to fill the "void", plus as much water as the beer I used to drink.

I feel great today.

Oh,I'm @ 239 lbs, since one more would be "too farty"


----------



## TG

AquaHull said:


> Just did a 1050 calorie/62 carb day yesterday. I did not feel hungry.
> Oatmeal for morning, ChitFast shake for lunch, lb of salmon for dinner
> 1/2 Chit Fast shake @ 10 to fill the "void", plus as much water as the beer I used to drink.
> 
> I feel great today.
> 
> Oh,I'm @ 239 lbs, since one more would be "too farty"


I still have no idea about the purpose of avoiding carbs, I don't eat pasta or bread unless it a rare piece of Russian black rye bread, but I eat other types of carbs. Did you used to eat a lot of pasta?


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> I still have no idea about the purpose of avoiding carbs, I don't eat pasta or bread unless it a rare piece of Russian black rye bread, but I eat other types of carbs. Did you used to eat a lot of pasta?


@TG, I'm with you. All I consider is calories. To me it is simple math to lose weight... put in less calories than you use. If I want those calories to be carbs or fat, so be it. Just so happens carbs & fats are high in calories, so I end up usually eating less of them & much more veggies. The folks at Subway down the road know what I like as when I walk in they grab the salad bowl before I say a word. They say, "You having a chopped turkey salad again today?" Then the next guy in line says, "Everything but onion & pickles, right?" They even know I use oil & vinegar with a splash of Subway vinaigrette. Guess I'm stuck in a rut.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> @TG, I'm with you. All I consider is calories. To me it is simple math to lose weight... put in less calories than you use. If I want those calories to be carbs or fat, so be it. Just so happens carbs & fats are high in calories, so I end up usually eating less of them & much more veggies. The folks at Subway down the road know what I like & when I walk in as they grab the salad bowl before I say a word. They say, "You having a chopped turkey salad again today?" Then the next guy in line says, "Everything but onion & pickles, right?" They even know I use oil & Vinegar with a splash of Subway vinaigrette. Guess I'm stuck in a rut.


I've never tried Subway, do they have decent chilli peppers?


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> I've never tried Subway, do they have decent chilli peppers?


Just jalapenos, which I love. They are about the only fast food I eat as the produce is fresh.


----------



## TG

******* said:


> Just jalapenos, which I love.


I'll walk in sometime, thanks!

I've been thinking about what Jackangus said earlier in this thread, I really don't have an answer why I didn't lose more weight, I'm not really retaining water LOL and I do a lot of strength training. Not sure if "lifting" made any difference in lack of major loss, I'm not a nutritioninst or a Dr.


----------



## Medic33

just some fyi eating 3 times a day is not the way our body works - we are spoiled no other animal hunts or looks for food on a full stomach.
eating 1 or 2 times a day is fine and you will not suffer because of it -the main drive for food is only partly hunger but the chemicals in our brains that make us happy kind of like an addiction. after several days of reducing the amount consumed a persons stomach shrinks a little so it take less to get that full feeling but be careful when I ran patrols after 3 days you start to loose the desire to eat and food afterwards taste bland at least to me it did I actually had to force myself to eat and make a note of when I did.
the diet or regime your are on if it works for you and you are happy with it why worry about if someone else thinks it is a bad idea or good -you like it and you feel great about it isn't this all that matters?
now to suppress hunger it is a mental game and one that a person will be able to do the problem is when that person actually gets food of some kind the eyes will be bigger than the stomach -barfing from eating to much will not help them and also a person that is starving might eat something that could be spoiled or contaminated do to the fact they are stark raging hungry.


----------



## TG

@Medic33 I had the opposite reaction to eating a lot less, the food tastes A LOT better, every bite is a burst of flavor and I can smell every ingredient vividly LOL


----------



## AquaHull

TG said:


> I still have no idea about the purpose of avoiding carbs, I don't eat pasta or bread unless it a rare piece of Russian black rye bread, but I eat other types of carbs. Did you used to eat a lot of pasta?


I ate a lot of everything

My doc wants me @ 40 carbs per meal,with 20 carbs for snacks 0r 140 carbs a day.
Carbs raise my glucose levels
My A1C was 8.8 last check,or a 235 average blood sugar level, that's a tad high
Type II diabetes is over 6.5
pre diabetes is 5.7 to 6.5


----------



## TG

AquaHull said:


> I ate a lot of everything
> 
> My doc wants me @ 40 carbs per meal,with 20 carbs for snacks 0r 140 carbs a day.
> Carbs raise my glucose levels
> My A1C was 8.8 last check,or a 235 average blood sugar level, that's a tad high
> Type II diabetes is over 6.5
> pre diabetes is 5.7 to 6.5


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## acidMia

I've only just started paying attention to calories. Not aiming for anything, just logging my meals as closely as I can figure to get a decent picture of where I can make better choices 

From what the little app thing tells me, I typically burn 500-700 cals more than I eat each day. 

Average intake is 1100-1500, often with lunch being the only 'real meal' I eat, then a snack here and there. I'm usually criticized/scolded when people find this out, as if I'm starving myself. Glad to know I'm not (that) crazy!

That big bowl looks amazing. Do you take orders for Pick-up? :vs_laugh: 

Sent from my SM-T817W using Tapatalk


----------



## TG

acidMia said:


> I've only just started paying attention to calories. Not aiming for anything, just logging my meals as closely as I can figure to get a decent picture of where I can make better choices
> 
> From what the little app thing tells me, I typically burn 500-700 cals more than I eat each day.
> 
> Average intake is 1100-1500, often with lunch being the only 'real meal' I eat, then a snack here and there. I'm usually criticized/scolded when people find this out, as if I'm starving myself. Glad to know I'm not (that) crazy!
> 
> That big bowl looks amazing. Do you take orders for Pick-up? :vs_laugh:
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817W using Tapatalk


I think that sometimes it's better to just keep this info to yourself LOL
Thanks, just throw high-protein plant-based ingredients together, add lots of spices, lime or whatever else you love, as long as your food is never bland and you feel satisfied.


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> I still have no idea about the purpose of avoiding carbs...


 Eliminate carbs and a person will lose a lot of weight--not for _you_, but for other people. In addition, Dr Berg (my diet guru) says people can actually lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels this way. Carbs are converted into sugar and cancer cells feed on sugar. Unlike essential fatty acids and amino acids, there's no such thing as essential carbs.

TG, a question: how do you do your long term food preps?


----------



## AquaHull

Lost 7 lbs since 8-3-17


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> Eliminate carbs and a person will lose a lot of weight--not for _you_, but for other people. In addition, Dr Berg (my diet guru) says people can actually lower blood pressure and cholesterol levels this way. Carbs are converted into sugar and cancer cells feed on sugar. Unlike essential fatty acids and amino acids, there's no such thing as essential carbs.
> 
> TG, a question: how do you do your long term food preps?


Thanks for the carbs explanation.

What do you mean? Just like anyone else I think.


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> Thanks for the carbs explanation.
> 
> What do you mean? Just like anyone else I think.


I feel like I have to compromise on health in order to store long term foods. A lot of the health benefits are lost through canning and dehydrating meats, fruit and veggies. A lot of the other stuff I store, (like rice and pasta) are the things I generally try to keep away from, because I know I do better health-wise without them. I also store a lot of more processed stuff, because I know my family's gonna want that and we'll probably need the calories post shtf. Any thoughts?

Edit to add: Dr Berg is big on intermittent fasting! Add a little extra fat to the meal, and you won't get hungry so quickly. I call testify this is true, at least for me.


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> I feel like I have to compromise on health in order to store long term foods. A lot of the health benefits are lost through canning and dehydrating meats, fruit and veggies. A lot of the other stuff I store, (like rice and pasta) are the things I generally try to keep away from, because I know I do better health-wise without them. I also store a lot of more processed stuff, because I know my family's gonna want that and we'll probably need the calories post shtf. Any thoughts?


I store a lot of quinoa, buckwheat, chia seeds (lots!), vegan protein powders, lentils, all types of beans, unsweetened preserved veggies and fruits.. and other healthier food items. I don't have any overly-processed items, I don't bother with pasta and have very little rice. I have lots of water.
I don't know, you know your family best and what they'll like to eat.


----------



## 23897

Annie said:


> . Carbs are converted into sugar and cancer cells feed on sugar.


And brain cells feed on sugar,
And muscle cells
And heart cells
And liver cells
And &#8230;

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...on_monosaccharides,_and_related_reactions.png

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Jammer Six

Going hungry isn't healthy.

"Training" to go hungry by going hungry is, therefore, not healthy. It's like "practicing" driving drunk.
As far as preparation is concerned, better to prepare to _avoid_ the end result of being hungry, just like you don't drive drunk.


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> And brain cells feed on sugar,
> And muscle cells
> And heart cells
> And liver cells
> And &#8230;
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...on_monosaccharides,_and_related_reactions.png
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Your body can run on either protein or fat as well. Sugar is non-essential.


----------



## Annie

Jammer Six said:


> Going hungry isn't healthy.
> 
> "Training" to go hungry by going hungry is, therefore, not healthy. It's like "practicing" driving drunk.
> As far as preparation is concerned, better to prepare to _avoid_ the end result of being hungry, just like you don't drive drunk.


Eat to hunger, drink to thirst. This is what's most healthy. The thing is, so much of eating can be in the head; it can be psychological. People eat when they're bored, emotionally upset, etc, etc..


----------



## 23897

Annie said:


> Your body can run on either protein or fat as well. Sugar is non-essential.


Annie,
Please forgive me. I'm not trying to pick a fight. All cells run on sugar. It's the basic fuel. Having said that I agree with you entirely- sugar is non-essential in our diet,if we use the caveat: but not to our bodies
Now to get this sugar the body can convert fats, proteins or carbohydrates via various metabolic pathways. 
Sucrose (a combination of fructose and glucose) is just a very easily broken down substance that will give glucose. Our bodies are hard wired to find sweet things pleasurable as there are very few naturally occurring foods that are both sweet and poisonous to humans (there are some examples but it tends to be seeds contained within or fruits that are not ripe). Having said that there is some truth in "sugar is a poison", the caveat being sucrose is the sugar in point. 
Similarly we find fatty foods pleasurable because of the high calorific value - easy energy. The perfect mix to get our brain excited is a 50:50 mix of fat and sugar. Look at "naughty" food that people indulge in - it's nearly at that 50:50 level. 
Low carbohydrate foods tend to be high in protein and run off the ketone metabolic pathway - hence smelly breath associated with those diets. 
Low fat diets were introduced after Eisenhower had a heart attack in 1955 and Ancel Keys advised a low fat and low cholesterol diet. A researcher called Yudkin had advocated low sugar diets but his research was marginalised, suppressed even, by the sugar industry. The modern day advocate is Robert Lustig - I have corresponded with him: a very nice and well educated man running the gauntlet of the food industry at the moment; please look up his YouTube channel and books. 
Now I shall duck back under the parapet and keep quiet.

Kind regards

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> And brain cells feed on sugar,
> And muscle cells
> And heart cells
> And liver cells
> And &#8230;
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...on_monosaccharides,_and_related_reactions.png
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Processed sugar is not needed. Eat good, unprocessed foods; eat lean meats and vegetables, and your body will get what it needs.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> Processed sugar is not needed. Eat good, unprocessed foods; eat lean meats and vegetables, and your body will get what it needs.


Absolutely Denton. See earlier post from myself.

FF

Nuts!i said I'd keep quiet.

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> Annie,
> Please forgive me. I'm not trying to pick a fight. All cells run on sugar. It's the basic fuel. Having said that I agree with you entirely- sugar is non-essential in our diet,if we use the caveat: but not to our bodies
> Now to get this sugar the body can convert fats, proteins or carbohydrates via various metabolic pathways.
> Sucrose (a combination of fructose and glucose) is just a very easily broken down substance that will give glucose. Our bodies are hard wired to find sweet things pleasurable as there are very few naturally occurring foods that are both sweet and poisonous to humans (there are some examples but it tends to be seeds contained within or fruits that are not ripe). Having said that there is some truth in "sugar is a poison", the caveat being sucrose is the sugar in point.
> Similarly we find fatty foods pleasurable because of the high calorific value - easy energy. The perfect mix to get our brain excited is a 50:50 mix of fat and sugar. Look at "naughty" food that people indulge in - it's nearly at that 50:50 level.
> Low carbohydrate foods tend to be high in protein and run off the ketone metabolic pathway - hence smelly breath associated with those diets.
> Low fat diets were introduced after Eisenhower had a heart attack in 1955 and Ancel Keys advised a low fat and low cholesterol diet. A researcher called Yudkin had advocated low sugar diets but his research was marginalised, suppressed even, by the sugar industry. The modern day advocate is Robert Lustig - I have corresponded with him: a very nice and well educated man running the gauntlet of the food industry at the moment; please look up his YouTube channel and books.
> Now I shall duck back under the parapet and keep quiet.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Fangfarrier, it's okay, I don't take it personally and I'm interested in what you have to say. Actually, when I say sugars, what I really mean to say is carbohydrates. Simple carbs from refined foods are the worst. Carbs in vegetables, complex carbs are good. I was talking with my doctor a couple months back. She says the research coming out now indicates that gluten isn't always the problem, the problem is often carbs (sugar). Higher fat in the diet isn't going to be a problem provided you kick out the refined carbohydrates.


----------



## 23897

@Annie you hit the nail on the head. 
Japanese have lower fat content diets than US and UK. They have lower heart disease rates too. 
The French have higher fat content diets than US and UK. They have lower heart disease rates too. 
It looks like it is speaking English that causes higher heart disease rates then ...

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> @Annie you hit the nail on the head.
> Japanese have lower fat content diets than US and UK. They have lower heart disease rates too.
> The French have higher fat content diets than US and UK. They have lower heart disease rates too.
> It looks like it is speaking English that causes higher heart disease rates then ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Ha,ha, love that French paradox thing! They know how to live.


----------



## TG

I'm flying to Paris for a week, really not looking forward to everything being covered in butter haha


----------



## Steve40th

TG said:


> I'm flying to Paris for a week, really not looking forward to everything being covered in butter haha


I sent wife and daughter their last year, so my daughter could have her 16th birthday there. They stayed here, https://www.lebellechasse.com/
Then she ventured to my cousins vineyard in the south east of France for 7 weeks. Learned allot, Spoke fluent french by trips end...
https://www.domaine-des-enfants.com/english/ They have a great program where you stay for free, if you work the vineyard. Helpex, is the program I believe.


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> I'm flying to Paris for a week, really not looking forward to everything being covered in butter haha


J'adore les Français...Passez un bon moment et profitez du beurre!


----------



## dwight55

Just a quick anecdotal note: about 15 years ago, . . . I was at 6'1" and hitting 210 pounds most of the time.

My bottom number on my blood pressure stayed at 90 to 100, . . . top number in the 130 to 145 range. Doc said I needed to lower it.

The cave man diet seemed logical, . . . so I jumped on it: no pasta, no bread (actually NO baked goods whatsoever), no rice, no potatoes, . . . I basically lived on eggs and meat for breakfast, . . . stir fry for the second and last meal (meat / peppers / onion / seasonings / mushrooms / cauliflower / brussel sprouts).

Also dropped all fast foods from the diet, . . . all candy, . . . only white cheeses, . . . no milk, . . . but kept my butter (I can eat butter almost like little candy snacks, . . . love the stuff), . . . no more raisins or grapes (super high sugar / calorie count).

My one and only snack, . . . salted almonds. 

Long story short, . . . went from 210 to 168 in just under a year. 

Tossed the blood pressure meds, . . . felt 100% better. 

All of my numbers from my annual physical are now "within normal range" with the one exception of my good cholesterol, . . . my son and my doc tell me it is just a tad outside the normal range, . . . they tell me to eat less butter, . . . and I just smile and look out the window.

Anyway, . . . that's my "diet" experience, . . . and it was worth it to pitch the BP meds, . . . gonna be going back on it this winter most likely, . . . pushing back up to almost 190, . . . don't need to be here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull

My fasting sugar was 93 this morning after a dozen Bud Lights,yard Buzzard and broccli


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> J'adore les Français...Passez un bon moment et profitez du beurre!


Thanks, I'm a really unwilling tourist when it comes to Paris, I hate crowds and line-ups. My husband insisted we go, he surprized me with this trip few months back, I tried very hard to look happy :vs_laugh:

I prefer to visit a few tiny towns in France over Paris, hike through a forest...etc We're like night and day.

As soon as we land, I made him agree on renting bicycles and exploring the whole city on wheels


----------



## Old SF Guy

TG said:


> I visit grocery stores for organic tofu (which will soon be buying it from another local farmer who makes it), ....


What is this Tofu you speak of? never heard of it.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The whole generalization of minimum caloric intake is such a BS thing. The human body adapts very well to regulate what it burns and how much to the amount that's coming in. There are many many Holocost survivors who can tell you what little they ate and endured...and even worked with. Sure it puts you at risk. But 3000 calories a day is based on an average male, doing an average amount of activity, including light exercise, and with a normal metabolism. I' have eaten one meal a day for 4 years and maintained the same weight. and it wasn't 3000 calories worth a day.

I think its as BS as all the Cancer studies where they inject rats with 10 years worth of sacrin and then determine Fresca is known to cause cancer in California...

ahhhh? No...giving a rat 10 years worth of anything in a few weeks will cause abnormalities like cancer numb skull!!!


----------



## ntxmerman

A couple of months ago, I was in the hospital and not allowed to eat. The hunger we typically feel significantly decreases after a few days. That's just my experience.


----------



## Jammer Six

If you were in the hospital and not allowed to eat, you had an IV.


----------



## AquaHull

Went from 258.4 on August to 231 on September 14. Little bread, little beer on the weekend, lots of veggies and protein,.

I'm drinking water like it's beer now too.


----------



## Steve40th

AquaHull said:


> Went from 258.4 on August to 231 on September 14. Little bread, little beer on the weekend, lots of veggies and protein,.
> 
> I'm drinking water like it's beer now too.


Thats great. But dont lose too much too fast.. Not always healthy..


----------



## AquaHull

The weight loss is coming from following a diet to keep my glucose level in check


----------



## AquaHull

Breakfast
1/2 cup Rolling Oats --27 g
1 TBS Stevia ---1 g
1 TBS Cinammon ----0 g
1/2 medium ripe banana -13 g 
1 cup water --0 g 
__________
41 grams carbohydrates

Followed by 1.5 mile perimeter check in the forest


----------



## AquaHull

wENT BOWLING TODAY WHERE EVERY FRAMES A BEER FRAME


----------



## charito

TG said:


> Many people find this topic insane and unnecessary these days since we're always surrounded by food.
> I remember doing well on one meal per day (dinner) for a few months immediately after Soviet Union fell (I was 13 at the time) in order to stretch our food supplies. I haven't thought of those times in a long while until last year I stumbled onto a term "one meal per day", it's a type of diet.
> I don't need to diet or lose weight but it brought a lot of memories of my family members doing just that, obviously not for dieting purposes.


We've trained our stomachs to be full - what with all the large portions, and eating several times a day. 
A good walk stave off hunger. It makes you feel full, I've noticed that when I'm doing my walks (to shed off some pounds).

We can train our bellies to be satisfied with a whole lot less food, just make sure you've got enough protein, shrinking the stomach to feel full with less. It's healthier living, I think, considering we're not as physically active as folks in the old days.


----------



## TG

I'm still continuing with this method of eating, lost another 2lb and still feel amazing. I really do not want to lose more weight so will start adding richer foods to my diet. Ukrainian perogies (chilli peppers, sauerkraut, potatoes & mushrooms stuffing) for dinner tonight + Slavutich


----------



## Ragnarök

TG said:


> I'm still continuing with this method of eating, lost another 2lb and still feel amazing. I really do not want to lose more weight so will start adding richer foods to my diet. Ukrainian perogies (chilli peppers, sauerkraut, potatoes & mushrooms stuffing) for dinner tonight + Slavutich


Is it sweet paprika that is used in Ukraine? Or something spicy?


----------



## TG

Ragnarök said:


> Is it sweet paprika that is used in Ukraine? Or something spicy?


Ukraine gets lot's of foreign products 

I live in Canada right now, I just chop whole chilli peppers into my food or I can't taste it


----------



## Ragnarök

TG said:


> Ukraine gets lot's of foreign products
> 
> I live in Canada right now, I just chop whole chilli peppers into my food or I can't taste it


I have the same problem with foods. I like spice too much. I love the taste of habaneros in salsa...sometimes by themselves if i want to feel the pain lol.

Do you have any recipe for perogies by chance? We love them and sometimes go to a place on 1rst street in Seattle for them. I stay away from Seattle for the most part so I don't eat them often.

Habanero, mango, pineapple juice, red onion, cilantro, lime, garlic salt....delicious


----------



## RedLion

I have eliminated all carbs (except for low carb veggies) and sweets from my diet for the past two weeks and have lost 11lbs.


----------



## 23897

RedLion said:


> I have eliminated all carbs (except for low carb veggies) and sweets from my diet for the past two weeks and have lost 11lbs.


Wow!well done you! What percentage of your body weight was that?

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## RedLion

fangfarrier said:


> Wow!well done you! What percentage of your body weight was that?
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


I am not sure. I plan to stick with it to lose another 20lbs. I will be back to around "fighting trim" when I shed another 20lbs. I have been blessed with a higher than normal metabolism, but age has slowed even that.


----------



## 23897

RedLion said:


> I am not sure. I plan to stick with it to lose another 20lbs. I will be back to around "fighting trim" when I shed another 20lbs. I have been blessed with a higher than normal metabolism, but age has slowed even that.


What was your starting weight then?
(I'm quite envious)

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## RedLion

200lb on the dot. Down to 190lb right now working on getting to 165-170.


----------



## 23897

RedLion said:


> 200lb on the dot. Down to 190lb right now working on getting to 165-170.


More power to you! That's brilliant. I'm 207 and need to shed 20lb!

You've inspired me.

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## RedLion

fangfarrier said:


> More power to you! That's brilliant. I'm 207 and need to shed 20lb!
> 
> You've inspired me.
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## TGus

I think different bodies react differently to fasts and low-cal diets. I used to do a water fast (with vitamins) 10 days every year, and usually lost less than 5 pounds, but when I ate one chicken wing a day for a couple of weeks, I started losing 3 pounds a day, and had to stop.


----------

